# Golden Retriever Property Laws



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Need an "all of the above" block


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

jealous1 said:


> Need an "all of the above" block


I agree! My two are still working on "Sharing" in school.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> Need an "all of the above" block


Agreed! In our home, "All of the Above" defenitley apply!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

in Gabby's case _If it's broken, it's still mine, other than that all of the above
_


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Very funny...I checked a few lol.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike fits all but 2. If it's broken he still wants it  and he'll always share. It's his, but he wants everyone to enjoy it too


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I would say all of them but in truth whatever is Willow's instantly becomes Diesels!!


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

How about "now that you mention it, I really should share.... I forgot" ?

dg


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

it's still Faith's even if it's broken. although, she does share pretty good. there was a member from another forum i'm on who visited and her dog immediately stuck her head in Faith's toy box and started chewing on a toy. Faith just stood over her and wagged her tail like "let me play too!"


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

LOL. Definitely "all of the above" apply to Riley. 
Though, I should add, "If it's broken, I probably broke it... and it's STILL mine."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Wait... my dogs share everything... I don't see an option for "If you want it, you can have it, but I will stare at you the entire time that you have it."


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Wait... my dogs share everything... I don't see an option for "If you want it, you can have it, but I will stare at you the entire time that you have it."


That pretty much describes our crew.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

jealous1 said:


> Need an "all of the above" block


I agree with jealous. Savannah doesn't know the meaning of sharing. Thank goodness, Dakota is a sweet boy and lets her get away with it.


----------

